# ISO Roasted Tomatoes,Roasted Garlic, Goat Cheese Ideas



## Mylegsbig (May 1, 2007)

Hey guys, i went to a farmers market and got some amazing ingredients.  Some farmers goat cheese and some beautiful vine ripened tomatoes.

I had a little inspiration and want to come up with a pasta dish.

These three ingredients are an absolute must:

Roasted Tomatoes

Goat Cheese

Roasted Garlic

From there, it's all up in the air.  Type of noodles, seasonings, additional ingrediennts, meat, etc...

Off the top of your head, if someone said "Make a pasta dish" and they handed you those three ingredients, what would you dream up? It is such a wonderful start.

Please share your ideas!

Thanks in advance and cheers.

Legsbig


----------



## Robo410 (May 1, 2007)

you can make a wonderful baked pasta with those items plus chopped spinach, and some parmagiana. If you want meat with that, some slices of sausage or small bits of pancetta. I'd mix the cheeses and meat with the pasta and spinach, and put the roasted toms on top, unless you're speaking of good sized toms, in that case I'd arange the pasta and spinach as a thin bottom layer and filler between the toms. bake to melt cheese and meld flavors but most items are already cooked and warm to hot. serve with a bit of spicey red arrabiata to liven things up.  fresh basil and or oregano and chili flakes will be the main herbage.


----------



## Mylegsbig (May 1, 2007)

Nice one Robo....these are medium sized tomatoes, i was going to roast them then put them through a food mill.  Would this still work with your dish? I loved the idea of chopped spinach, this dish now has 4 main ingredients!!!

Keep them coming!


----------



## kitchenelf (May 1, 2007)

I like just the ingredients you have plus whole baby spinach or arugula.  I wouldn't chop even the larger spinach leaves.  I'd cut the tomatoes into wedges, drizzle with olive oil, sprinkle of gray or kosher salt, bake at around 375 for maybe 30 minutes.  Check them after 20 to see where they stand.  

Heat some olive oil, lightly sauté some garlic, toss in some cooked linguine, your fresh, raw spinach, roasted tomatoes, and goat cheese (scoop out maybe 1 tsp. per scoop) and give everything a toss.  Adjust salt and pepper.  Now, if it was me I would add some crushed red chili peppers too.

Through my eyes those ingredients are too fresh and light to add any kind of meat.

This could also be a side dish with maybe a nice piece of meat/chicken/whole sausage as the main.  But for me, this is too perfect to mess with.


----------



## Mylegsbig (May 1, 2007)

Cheers KE!


----------



## Barbara L (May 2, 2007)

I have packed my fork and am on my way to your house kitchenelf!

 Barbara


----------



## Mylegsbig (May 2, 2007)

to the top ^^


----------



## Robo410 (May 2, 2007)

you certainly can sauce your roasted toms.  THe flavor will still be super!  

I love to roast romas with fresh basil garlic and evoo salt and pep.  Beefsteaks at the end of the season I do the same and sauce them, saving the "water" that cooks out as a broth for soup  stew or risotto.  Whatever works for your vision of your recipe...taste is going to be mighty fine.


----------



## legend_018 (May 2, 2007)

I would roast the tomatoes as you plan and as other suggest.

I would in a frying pan cook the garlic and add some spices and mushrooms. I think mushrooms would be a good addition. Toss it all together with some pasta and mix in the goat cheese.


----------



## amber (May 2, 2007)

To the above suggestions, I would add shrimp.  I think shrimp goes well with all of these ingredients.


----------



## Mylegsbig (May 2, 2007)

Amber - you read my mind.

As for the garlic, i didn't want to saute it...I wanted to do it this style - 







Any ideas on what to do with that?

Cheers


----------



## lulu (May 2, 2007)

If you get the tomatoes really well roasted, with the garlic, I'm not sure I would sauce them, but rather toss them with the pasta and evoo. and then put diced goats cheese to melt through in the heat of the pasta, same with the spinach if its baby leaf.  I'd use a fine spaghetti for this, not angel hair by any means, and preferably not a thick grade spaghetti.  I'd also like it with linguine.    Sometimes I sqeeze the garlc into the dish with the pasta and serve ith biggish bits of the sweet an=lmost pureed roast garlic, sometimes I sqeeze it into the oil, and make sure its dispersed through out and coating the pasta.  What ever, beautiful fresh ingreadients deserve respect and simplicity!


----------



## Mylegsbig (May 2, 2007)

Okay - Yeah, i sauce stuff all the time.  This should be different.  Okay - For sure i won't sauce them.

But question, How should i prepare the tomatoes for roasting if i am only going to toss them?

Normally to roast tomatoes i cut them in half, thenuse a little core thing, and scoop out the slime, then place them cut side up.

But the skins get a little bit brown.

Should i take them out before that happens since i wont be putting them through a food mill?

Cheers!

It seems with chunks of tomato, garlic, and goat cheese, that a Rigatoni could be good for this...


----------



## Mylegsbig (May 2, 2007)

I uploaded a couple of pics from last time i roasted tomatoes..

Would this be OK to use for this dish?  Any comments would be greatly appreciated.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









<


----------



## lulu (May 2, 2007)

I leave mine whole, and yes, my skins go dark, and the tomato pops, and the flavour becomes intense   Any remaining liquid helps coat the pasta too.  I'd be happy to try other ways in the future though so look forward to hearing whath others would do.


----------



## Mylegsbig (May 2, 2007)

Lulu, i cut mine in half to scrape that slimy crap out of the middle...I take it that is not necessary?

How long do you roast your tomatoes for and at what temp?


----------



## evenstranger (May 2, 2007)

Although you are thinking of a pasta dish, I'm gonna go another direction - those tomatoes make me think of one thing - pizza. A simple crust (ok, maybe some rosemary mixed in), brushed with olive oil, and lay out your spinach, tomatoes, garlic pieces, and goat cheese... maybe dice up a portobella with it. Top with some thinly sliced fresh basil. This should bring out all the fresh flavors of everything you have.


----------



## kitchenelf (May 2, 2007)

I'm not sure how big those slices are MLB but I think I would cut them in 1/3's - make them pieces that can easily fit in one's mouth without cutting.  Your method is perfect; you just want the pieces smaller.  Watch the time because they won't take as long as they will be smaller.  Those black bits on the skin have a huge amount of flavor and shouldn't be offensive to the dish.

I would take that roasted garlic and spread it on bread.  Roasted garlic has a tendency to take over a dish.  This dish, IMHO, is about the roasted tomatoes and the bite of the goat cheese with garlic in the background.  

I have a bad habit of using roasted red peppers and a few slivers in this dish wouldn't be bad.  But like I said - the ingredients you have are perfect.  The addition of spinach will give some great color and a wonderful flavor.  If you sauté the garlic (and leave the roasted for bread) toss the spinach in the skillet and give a toss to wilt a bit.  Salt and pepper - use this oil, garlic, spinach as part of your "sauce" for your pasta.  Again, this dish is about the roasted tomatoes with a sauté of garlic in the background.  IMHO, of course.  

Lulu - our posts are so similar it's scary!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mylegsbig (May 2, 2007)

Okay Kitchenelf so you think by the time those tomatoes are done roasting, it will be difficult to get them into bite sized pieces, so i should just cut them into pieces before? Alrighty, i'm going to give it a shot...****, i will listen to you in regards to the garlic as well.

Ohhhh, as a little appetizer, i got an idea.

I will toast up some italian bread, and rub it down with roasted garlic, goat cheese, and red pepper flakes!

Oh man, this is going to be great.

Fresh Basil for this dish, or no?

Cheers


----------



## lulu (May 2, 2007)

I roast them at a low temp over a long time...I'm sorry, unless I'm baking I'm a bit hazy over actual temps   I want them shrivelled up and concentrated,  the slimy studd reduced sure, but whats left is good, imo.  I quite like seeds and stuff though!

Now, I choose to use a slow cooker for a long time, oresumably, a hot oven for a shorter time would do similar?  Just keep on cooking them till they look like they were in the bath for way too long!

Kitchenelf, may I say, I'm flattered?


----------



## kitchenelf (May 2, 2007)

If you really want to use fresh basil, cut using the chiffonade method - but VERY thin.  The only thing you have to be concerned about in adding flavor to this dish is enough salt.  You will use more than you think - but of course, taste first.  This is just one of those dishes that I wouldn't use fresh basil.  I'd be more prone to use fresh flat-leaf parsley and a squeeze of lemon for brightness that usually comes from the basil.  Again, thinking just leads to more ingredients that aren't truly necessary  You could use a few strands of chiffonade basil as a topping.  If you have gray salt it would make a nice finishing salt.  I still feel strongly that the dish is about the sweetness of the roasted tomatoes - bringing out the flavor with the salt.

Your appy sounds great!  One of my favorite ways to utilize some of these ingredients is to slather the toasted bread/grilled bread with goat cheese, a little slather of homemade pesto, topped with slivers of roasted red pepper.  I will definitely have to try your version.  The red pepper flakes are right up my alley!!!!!!!!!!!!   

And yes, cut the tomatoes before cooking.  This way they have a chance to roast on all cut sides.


----------



## lulu (May 2, 2007)

Just saw about basil, I would say yes with rocket, maybe not with spinach, unless its really really baby.  Same, fresh, torn, wiltded in the heat of the pasta only.


----------



## lulu (May 2, 2007)

LOL, so we disagree on basil, Kitchen elf!  I would just tear....in keeping with simplicty of dish, if I was choping tomatoes to roast then may be.

Its all very simple, this type of Italian cooking.  Not fussy!


----------



## kitchenelf (May 2, 2007)

lulu said:
			
		

> Kitchenelf, may I say, I'm flattered?



LOL - *I'M* flattered!!!!!!!!  We just like good food - made the exact same way!  lol


----------



## Mylegsbig (May 2, 2007)

Okay, okay, no basil.

What type of spinach should i use?  Fresh spinach is what i want.

Ive never cooked with it...

I'm going to keep this really simple as you guys suggest.

And yes, it just so happens i DO have some grey sea salt


----------



## kitchenelf (May 2, 2007)

Absolutely use fresh spinach.  If you can find the baby spinach use that.  If you can't find the baby spinach you might need to tear the larger leaves (being sure to remove the bigger stems) but don't tear too small.  This is a more rustic dish.  It doesn't bother me to have the spinach not totally wilted.  Just toss it in your oil when your garlic is almost done.  You just don't have to cook it down until it looks like frozen spinach.


----------



## lulu (May 2, 2007)

Yes baby spinach, don't cook it, as Kelf says, rip larger leaves, and as you turn the pasta through the sauce and goats chesse the spinach will wilt.  Its fragile when young, not much tougher than basil really!


----------



## kitchenelf (May 2, 2007)

Barbara L said:
			
		

> I have packed my fork and am on my way to your house kitchenelf!
> 
> Barbara



So, are you and James FINALLY going to make it for Thanksgiving this year?  Or how about July 4th?  The weekend before - on Saturday???????? I have forks - just bring yourselves!


----------



## Mylegsbig (May 2, 2007)

Okay guys, thanks for helping me make up my mind.

Will post pics tonight of how the meal turned out.

Cheers.


----------



## kitchenelf (May 2, 2007)

After all this you made chicken tacos?


----------



## Mylegsbig (May 2, 2007)

Kitchen Elf, That was for Lunch.

Okay..You asked for it.

Rigatoni with King Crab, Roasted Tomatoes, Spinach, and Goat Cheese.


----------



## kitchenelf (May 2, 2007)

Whew - I can quit crying now!  lol  Was it good?  What would you change?  

I'm always evolving recipes.  Tell me what you would do differently the next time.

King crab - well that couldn't have been too bad!!!!!


----------



## Mylegsbig (May 2, 2007)

It was the best meal i've ever prepared.  I wouldn't change a thing.

I was in too much of a state of bliss to look at the recipe objectively - I just wolfed it down.

Not very cost friendly though.  The crab alone was over 30 dollars.


----------



## kitchenelf (May 2, 2007)

And, young man, just what part of "keep it simple"........or "simple Italian food"..........."rustic"..........didn't you understand?   You probably could have gotten away with a LOT less crab and shredded it significantly....giving the essence of crab versus GREAT BIG HUGE PIECES!!!!!!!!!!!!!  But I bet I make it just the way you did    

I'm glad it turned out!


----------



## Mylegsbig (May 2, 2007)

lol. it was very simple.  there was only like 5 ingredients in the entire dish.

heh, the crab was simple too. i smashed a crab claw open, and chopped it up ^^

If you make it, you will enjoy it.

thanks for all the wonderful advice that led to this meal.

Cheers.


----------



## Mylegsbig (May 3, 2007)

to the top ^^


----------



## Robo410 (May 3, 2007)

awesome pics, must have been awesome taste too!


----------



## Mylegsbig (May 3, 2007)

thanks mate, it was indeed


----------



## amber (May 3, 2007)

Wow, that looks delicious!  Thanks for the pics.  I've never tried goat cheese.


----------



## dispute (May 16, 2007)

I know this was last week but that looks really good mate.


----------



## Mylegsbig (May 16, 2007)

cheers dispute!

it was very special.


----------



## legend_018 (Jun 6, 2007)

Thanks for the idea. I had previously been following the thread. 

I'm going to try a simliar approach with crab meat and shrimp later today.  I'll roast the tomatoes, cook spinache and garlic and than mix it all together with the pasta and goat cheese.

I wonder If I can do anything ahead of time?

thanks again!!!

I'll let you know how mine turns out.


----------



## Caine (Jun 6, 2007)

I'd put the tomatos, cheese, and garlic on top of a pizza myself.  Include a little spinach, maybe, to balance out the colors.


----------



## legend_018 (Jun 6, 2007)

I probably didn't do exactly how mylegsbig did it. However, I made this and WOW. It was like having a fancy creamy seafood pasta dish at a nice restaurant. I don't have much experience with goat cheese but wow. This is what I did:

Roasted tomatoes with shrimp and king crab.

You can of course use what  you want for seafood (crab, shrimp, lobster ect.)

1. Roast fresh tomatoes  cut in half with olive oil, salt and pepper "400 
degrees". For about 40  minutes to an hour. I had about 5 tomatoes cut in 
half.
2. Cook up about  3/4 box of rigatoni
3. Cook a few tablespoons of oil and about 2-3  tablespoons of butter in a 
pan. Add some fresh garlic. 3-4 cloves.
4.  Salt and Pepper 1/2 lb of shrimp and spinache (?). I didnt buy enough so I'll have to add the amount later. Also add 1-2 
tablespoons  of lemon juice to the shrimp and spinache. Add to pan with oil. 
Cook. Unless  your using raw shrimp - it shouldn't take too long to cook. 5 
minutes tops.  8 minutes if using raw shrimp. Fresh spinache doesn't take 
long to  cook.
5. Steam up some crab meat. I only bought 2 king crab legs, but  probably 
could of bought 4 of them. This was a meal only for 2 people.

MIX everyting together with  a  lot of crumbled up goat cheese. Hannaford has 
there own brand and the  containor was a 6 oz containor. I used the entire 
containor. 
It turns into this rich creamy seafood pasta  dish.

We were quite pleased.

Thanks Mylegsbig. I can't BELIEVE you made this up. I could never do that. congratulations!!!!


----------

